# Blank Printout on Epson R230 AFTER Cleaning



## techmatic (May 18, 2008)

Have 2 Epson R230 running on CIS System.. Recently Print head for Cyan clogged and dismantled it to flush using 99.86% Ethanol Solution and thoroughly flushed out all the ink that's in the "mini reservoir" on the print head..


Managed to get the Cyan printing a little but still have missing lines.. Dismantled it to flush again and now, there's nothing on my paper when doing Nozzle Check!

Am using the SSC utility in WinXP Pro to do the Head Cleaning and misc processes..

Would appreciate any help offered


----------



## lairo (Jun 13, 2008)

is ur printer fixed? im experiencing the same problem... do u have a solution? hop u can help... thanx


----------

